# apó



## Idiomaphile

This is a snatch from Bartok's Cantata Profana. I've got several questions about it.

"Volt egy öreg apó."

Attempted translation: There was an old father.

Question: Is apó a variant of apa?


----------



## Puppancs

Apó is an old man usually but not necessary a father. Anyó is for woman.


----------

